# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Windows Vista

## balada

Cilat jane menyrat qe jane perdorur per forcimin e sigurise ne WINDOWS VISTA , ne krahasim me versionet e windows-it te meparshme.
Besoj se jane informacione qe mua do me shuanin kureshjen por edhe per shume te tjere do te ishin nje informacion detajues per VISTA.

----------


## beni67

Pershendetje. Edhe nje pyetje tjeter.
Po kerkoj te blej nje lap top. Gjithandej modelet me te fundit jane me Vista. Dikush me tha qe vista ka probleme me kompatibilitetin ,nuk mund te perdoresh usb si dhe me disa programe dalin probleme. A mund te me sqaroni per Visten.A do te kem probleme fjala vjen ne lidhjen nepermjet USB te aparatit fotografik, te MP3 player, etj etj....Faleminderit

----------


## edspace

Vista njeh dhe përshtatet me më shumë pajisje se Windows XP. Nuk mendoj të kesh probleme për pajisjet USB, por për t'u siguruar, kontrollo faqen e kompanisë që ka prodhuar pajisjet (aparatin, mp3 player) ose kërko në google për të parë nëse janë ankuar të tjerë. Microsoft-i mban dhe një listë të pajisjeve që janë testuar dhe punojnë me Windows Vista. Pajisja mund të punojë edhe nëse nuk është në atë faqe sepse s'mund ta kenë testuar ende.

Gjithashtu mund të përdorësh një program për të kontrolluar nëse Vista njeh pajisjet që ti përdor në Windows XP. Programi quhet Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor. Instaloje programin, lidh të gjitha pajisjet që përdor në Windows XP dhe shiko nëse do nxjerrë probleme.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Gjasat jane qe me pak problem do te kesh me kompatibilitet te hardware-it se sa te software-it. Eshte e vertete se disa pajisje nuk kan drejtues per Vista, madje prodhuesit e ketyre pajisjeve nuk do te  krijojne drejtues per Vista duke e shtyre konsumuesin te blej pajisje te reja por numri i tyre eshte i paket. Problemin me te madh do ta kesh me, sic thash mesiper, software. Shum prodhues te software-it te krijuar per XP bazohen ne sypozimin se shfrytezuesi do ta ekzekutoj software-in nga kontoja me te drejta administrative, ndersa Vista eshte e ndertuar me model tjeter dhe eshte pakza "paranoike"

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Me qe jemi te VISTA  , kam nje pyetje.
Pse kur instalohet alcohol 120% behete restart (crash besoj)  , a eshte e vertete qe virtual sci drivers nuk i njeh?

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Si i njeh Win XP driver as Win Vista nuk i njeh.

Dhe une e kam pasur Win Vista por e kam hequr sepse Driver te Zerit/Grafic Card/USB dhe disa Driver tjera nuk i njeh duhet me instaluar prej fillimit, kurse me Win XP me njeh te gjitha, skam nevoj te instaloj kurcfar Driveri.

Kshtu qe Vista ka probleme edhe pse eshte perfunduar nuk eshte tamam i kryer.

Tung

----------


## edspace

> Me qe jemi te VISTA  , kam nje pyetje.
> Pse kur instalohet alcohol 120% behete restart (crash besoj)  , a eshte e vertete qe virtual sci drivers nuk i njeh?


PowerISO, një program i ngjashëm me Alcohol 120%, i krijon dhe përdor pa problem njësitë virtuale të CD/DVD në Vista.

----------


## benseven11

Eshte raportuar qe windows Vista punon shume ngadale dhe shpejtesia e internetit eshte shume me e ulet,krahasuar me kompjuterat me windows XP ne rastet kur dy kompjutera nje me Vista dhe tjetri me XP perdorin te njejtin ISP server.

Faktoret kryesore,qe ndikojne ne punen e ngadalshme te Vistes,jane:

I.Drajvera te pjeseve hardware dhe programe me difekte ne kod, qe nuk jane kompatibel,jo te pershtatshem me vista
II.Rrjeti
III.Browseri i pakonfiguruar,por i lene ne gjendjen origjinale(default).
IV.Virusa,spyware,skripte te keqinj.

1.Caktivizo kontrollin automatik qe exploreri u ben adresave te faqeve qe kerkon te shikosh.
 Ne Internet explorer browser,klik ne tools/internet options/advanced.Aty klik ne "Turn off automatic Website checking" 
Te ajo dritare ku je vendos shenjen e v-se perpara "enable SSL".
2.Caktivizo IPv6(internet protokoll6) Shume servera interneti nuk sigurojne transport paketash te klientet nepermjet protokollit IPv6,pra nuk suportohet nga serveri qe te lidh me internetin. Per ta caktivizuar kete protokoll ne Vista
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/com...uy/cg0506.mspx shiko kete faqe.Merr ne telefon serverin dhe sigurohu qe serveri nuk e suporton protokollin IPV6 per Visten.
Shiko edhe kete artikull per caktivizimin e protokollit IPV4.http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929849
Klik ne start.Ne menu klik ne Accessories.Ne menu klik me te djathte ne tek ikona command prompt dhe zgjedh,punoje si administrator.(run as administrator).Tani fut ekzakt komanden me poshte 
netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled 
ose netsh int tcp set global & autotuninglevel=disabled
Fik dhe ndez kompjuterin.Per te verifikuar detajet mbi ndryshimin e bere,ne komanden e dosit ku ishe me pare shtyp ekzakt.
netsh interface tcp show global 
Do dalin te dhenat si me poshte
Receive-Side Scaling State                 : enabled
Chimney Offload State                      : enabled
Receive Window Auto-Tuning Level           : disabled
Add-On Congestion Control Provider         : ctcp
ECN Capability                             : disabled
RFC 1323 Timestamps                        : disabled
Ndryshimi me lart rregullon problemet e ngadalsise se shpejtesise se internetit ne Vista,moslidhje me internetin,shkeputje interneti qe ndodhin shpesh,disa faqe,adresa interneti nuk shfaqen,probleme me emailin,nuk lexon dot emailin ne outlook si dhe probleme me login ne msn messenxher,nuk futesh dot te lexosh posten ne msn.Gjithashtu edhe per probleme me posten ne yahoo.

Konfigurimi i sigurise ne browser. 

Klik ne browser lart ne tools/internet options/security Aty afteso(enable) skripting ,caktivizo(disble) pop up bllokusin.Nje program qe ben modifikime ne regjister,modifikime ne servise dhe funksionet e sigurise ne browser.Rezultati,Vista do te punoje me shpejt. Vista Smoker Pro http://vista-smoker-pro.waresoft-software.qarchive.org/ Duhet punuar me kujdes.Nqs nuk kupton dicka mos bej ndryshim.Me mire qartesohu duke pyetur ne forum. 
Nqs perdor Router kontrollo statusin e Routerit dhe ditarin (log).
Shiko per probleme me drajverin e kabell modem kartes qe eshte jo i pershtatshem pe visten.Shiko modelin e kartes dhe shko te kompania qe e ka prodhuar per te marre nje version drajveri me te ri qe i pershtatet Vistes.
Nqs perdor NIC carte per Lan shiko per drajverin e kartes gjithashtu.
Kontrollo serviset qe jane aktive,ne task manaxher dhe ne dritaren e serviseve ne vista.Eshte gje jo e rralle qe nje servis qe i perket nje burimi,server IRC ose tjeter mundet te ta perdore kompjuterin tend si bot,pra kompjuteri eshte viktim i nje servisi qe kryen aktivitet hacking(DDOS,SYN flood, skripte exploit) Ai servis duhet caktivizuar(disable),ose vrare ne task manaxher.
Shiko nese kompjuteri lidhet me proxy server dhe jo direkt.Lidhja via proxy ngadalson shpejtesine.
Test TCP.A eshte ne rregull? Nqs ndonje gje eshte gabim,lexo mesazhin qe te jep
http://www.dslreports.com/tweaktest Klik ne start.
Mos perdor firewall ne vista,as programe sigurie.E ngadalsojne shume shpejtesine e internetit.Ngadalsojne kompjuterin ne pune jithashtu.
MTU settings ne vista Mtu ka te beje me maksimumin e shpejtesise se transferimit te paketave per ne modem ose ne dalje jashte modemit.Kjo madhesi pakete nuk duhet te jete shume shume e madhe,pasi mund te krijoje probleme dhe nuk lidhesh dot me internet,por nuk duhet jete as shume e vogel.Klik start. Ne search fut cmd Klik ok.Ne dritaren e dos-it fut ekzakt PING www.google.com -f -l 1472  te rezultatet shiko vleren mesatare ne fund te rezulateteve.(average____ms)) Sa me e vogel te jete ajo vlere aq me i ngadalte interneti.Ose fut shprehjen PING www.adresa emri i serverit qe te lidh me internetin -f -l 1472
Per te testuar karten e rrjetit,NIC ne compjuter fut shprehjen me poshte,zevendesoje IP qe sheh ketu me Ip ne e kompjuterit tend PING 192.168.0.2 -f -l 1472  Per te testuar nje router ne menyre te ngjashme futet nje shprehje si kjo PING 192.168.0.1 -f -l 1472 (zevendesoje IP ne shprehjen ketu me Ip-ne e routerit qe ke.   Shiko kete artikull per modifikime qe behen ne windows XP.http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-us;826159 Ne menyre te ngjashme behen ndryshimet edhe ne vista

Per te bere kompjuterin me Vista te punoje me shpejt behen keto ndryshime.
1-Caktivizo indeksusin e kerkimit.
Klik ne start.Klik ne kerko(search) dhe aty fut services.msc Te dritarja e serviseve shiko per "Windows search"I ben klik te djathte dhe zgjedh cilesite(properties).Aty zgjedh ndalo(stop).Tek menuja nen "start up type" zgjedh caktivizo "disable"
Gjithashtu caktivizohen serviset e meposhtme.
Background Intelligent Transfer Service -Caktivizimi i ketij servisi bllokon shkarkimin e patcheve azhurnimeve automatikisht ne kompjuter nga mikrosofti.Caktivizohet ky servis se bashku me servisin windows update,nqs azhurnimin e ben ne faqen e windows update te mikrosoftit
Diagnostic policy service Caktivizohet.Ky servis te lajmeron nqs dyshohet qe nje program nuk eshte instaluar mire.Meqenese 
ne mbi 90% te rasteve programet instalohen pa probleme ,ky servis mund te mbahet i caktivizuar.
Diagnostic System Host 
Distributed link tracking client(caktivizoje kete nqs nuk ke kompjutera ne Lan,por vetem nje kompjuter).Nqs ke kompjutera ne Lan,caktivizimi i ketij servisi ben qe te mos shikosh skedare,foldera te nje kompjuter tjeter ne rrejt Lan nga kompjuteri jot. 
IP Helper (ky eshte servis qe i perket IPV6,caktivizohet nqs serveri qe te lidh me internetin,nuk siguron transport paketash me kete protokoll,pra protokolli nuk suportohet nga serveri).
IIS Admin Service (caktivizoje nqs nuk perdor windows server ne kompjuter).
Peer Name Resolution Protocol Nqs nuk perdoret protokolli IPv6 ky servis caktivizohet.
 Portable Device Enumerator Service Nqs ke vetem nje komjuter,caktivizohet.Perdoret ne rrjete per te realizuar sinkronizim te pajisjeve USB drajv qe ruajne material,me aplikacione media si windows media player.
 PRNP Auto Registration -Nuk duhet caktivizuar,te jep siguri ne adresen e kompjuterit.Ben te mundur te shikosh kompjuterin tend nga kompjuteri i zyres ose komjuter tjeter ne largesi.
 ReadyBoost (nqs nuk perdor pajisje flash drive,caktivizohet) 
Messenger Sharing  Nqs perdor messenxher dhe nuk perdor folder ne kompjuter te destinuar per tu pare nga te tjeret,caktivizohet ky servis.
Offline files Caktivizoje kete servis nqs nuk perdor programe qe kopjojne permbajtjen ne adresave te ndryshme interneti per tu pare me vone ,pa u lidhur me internet.
Ready boost.Nje servis i Vistes qe pretendon te shpejtoje kompjuterin nqs ke pajisje USB hard drajv te jashtme me memorje bosh ose USB flash disk.Nqs nuk ke pajisje USB te jashtme,caktivizoet ky servis.
Print file server.Caktivizohet nqs ke nje kompjuter.Nuk je ne nje rrjet Lan,ku nje printer perdoret nga gjithe kompjuterat ne rrjetin Lan.
Windows Error Reporting Service  Caktivizohet.Kjo eviton daljen e dritares per te raportuar nje mesazh gabimi te mikrosofti.
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) Caktivizoje nqs nuk perdor Aparat fotografik dixhital dhe nuk perdor skaner.
Print spooler.Caktivizoje kete servis nqs nuk ke printer,ose nuk e perdor printerin per nje kohe te gjate.
Servisi kriptografik Caktivizohet,nuk ja vlen te mbahet.Ky servis verifikon qe drajvera te ndryshem qe instalon jane te certifikuara dhe firmosura nga mikrosofti.Perderisa funksionimi i nje drajveri kuptohet nga perdorusi nese punon mire ose keq,nuk ja vlen ta mbash kete servis aktiv.
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules Ky servis caktivizohet si i panevojshem per nje kompjuter personal.Per raste rrjetesh eshte i rendesishem per sigurine.
Network Location Awareness caktivizohet,nqs perdor vetem nje kompjuter dhe nuk je ne rrjet Lan.Gjithashtu caktivizohet kur je ne rrjet Lan dhe nuk do te besh shkembim(share) te skedareve folderave dhe printerit.
 Terminal servise.Caktivizohet,nqs kompjuterin nuk e perdor si server,nuk perdor programe remote desktop,nuk perdor programe me funksione administrator per akses ne kompjutera te larget per te siguruar servis riparimesh,nuk perdor programe spiun monitorizues.
Security Center-Servis qe mund te caktivizohet.Ky servis te lajmeron nese firewall,antivirus,windows update jane aktive ose jo.Meqenese shumica e perdorusve kryjene aktivitet mirembajtje me antivirus dhe bejne azhurnime,nuk ja vlen te mbahet aktiv ky servis. 
Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP)(caktivizohet nqs nuk perdor ne kompjuter program server per emailat)
 Superfetch Caktivizoje,cliron memorje RAm,lehteson kompjuterin nga ngarkesa. 
Tablet PC Input Service Caktivizoje nqs nuk perdor Tablet PC

----------


## Uke Topalli

Vista ka  problem me network stack te cilin e ka ri-krijuar nga fillimi. IPv6 eshte buggy. Pervec kesaj shum shfrytezues te ciliet kan bere upgrade ne vend te clean install kan raportuar se Vista eshte tejet e ngadalte. Ne pergjithesi shfrytezuesit e joshur ne instalim te Vistes per shkak te interface-id te bukur nuk i kan analizuar kerkesat e hardware-it per Vista duke mbetur keshtu me kompjuter te ngadalshem.

Perderi sa network stack patjeter do te sheh permiresime me service pack, shfrytezuesit shum pak mund te bejne qe te shpejtojne punen e kompjuterit me hardware te dobet. Ja nje artikull per shpejtimin e DISA web faqeve qe hapen ngadal ne Vista:

http://itsvista.com/2007/02/itsvista...slow-in-vista/

Sa i perket keshillave te Benseven, ajo ne lidhje me c'aftesimin e IPv6 dhe indeximit jane *"bang on"* pra shum te qelluara, ndersa ato ne lidhje me zvogelimin e sigurise i kisha marre me nje doze te shendosh rezerve.

----------


## Xemlo

Gjithashtu dhe Daemon Tools por ne fakt ka filluar te perdoret gjeresit formati daa (PowerISO) qe Daemon Tools nuk ka ndermend ta shtoje ne listen e formateve te njohura ne programin e saj (e kane hale ne sy Poweriso dhe pretendojne se i kane vjedhur shume gjera) :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

> Pershendetje. Edhe nje pyetje tjeter.
> Po kerkoj te blej nje lap top. Gjithandej modelet me te fundit jane me Vista. Dikush me tha qe vista ka probleme me kompatibilitetin ,nuk mund te perdoresh usb si dhe me disa programe dalin probleme. A mund te me sqaroni per Visten.A do te kem probleme fjala vjen ne lidhjen nepermjet USB te aparatit fotografik, te MP3 player, etj etj....Faleminderit


E pergjithshmja ne treg eshte kjo.Cdo produkt i ri hardware ose software e ka te shkruar ne ilustrimin e amballazhit qe punon me vista.Ne raste te rralla si
Zone Alarm versioni i dale para disa muajve thuhej qe punon edhe me Vista ,kurse ne te vertete Vista nuk e njihte,pra ishte nje mashtrim ne reklame nga kompania.Nqs do perdoresh pajisje hardwere, si USB,aparat fotografik skaner printer te blere perpara 2007-es do kesh probleme pasi keto pajisje punojne me disqe per windows xp,2000 dhe 98,pra drajverat qe kane nuk i pershtaten vistes.Sa me e vjeter pajisja hardware,aq me te vogla jane shancet per te gjetur drajver  te faqja e kompanise qe e ka prodhur,per Vista.Nqs i ke pajisjet e vjetra mbi 3 vjet,shiko per ndonje model te ri.

----------


## Delilah

C'mendim keni per vtp7 (Vista Transformation Pack 7.0), a ja vlen te instalohet?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un kam instaluar - vista inspirate , dhe nuk e ndjej aq shum ngarkimin.
Tani e kam instaluar se me eshte merzitur.
Me qe eshte tema tek THemes , a mund te japi ndonjeri ndonje link per themese ose tranformation pack per windows xp?

----------


## Toni07213

E kam te instaluar Windows Visten si mund ta konektoj ne internet, internetin e kam kabllovik, dhe si ta licensoj Visten.
Faleminderit per ndihme.

----------


## Agron_ca

Këtu i gjen udhëzimet hap-pas-hapi:
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Win...9265e1033.mspx

//Agroni

----------


## Njuton

Kur shkoj tek Start, Help and Support nuk me shfaqen permbajtja e Helpit.
Programi eshte Win Vista.
Hapet dritarja me titull 'Windows Help and Support', pastaj mbi te haper dritarja e downloadimit me titull '0% fo from help Completed', ma pas mbi te hape edhe nji dritare tjeter me titull 'Windows Internet Explorer' ne te cilen shenohet Internet Explorer cannot download / from help. Ne te njejten dritare ka edhe dy fjali te tjera.
Defekti ka ndodhe pasi pak marre disa skedare prej MegaUpload dhe kam ba prove me i hape. Qe nga ai cast antivirusi Panda nuk me punoi si duhet dhe e zevendesova me Norton. Kuptohet qe kam ba edhe skanim.
Ju lutem me udhezoni si te shfaq edhe nje here Helpin e windowsit sepse besoj se ka nje rruge manuale per ta ba kete pune.
Ju falem nderit!

----------


## edspace

Sipas kësaj teme në forumin e Microsoft-it, ky problem shkaktohet kur ndonjë prej programe që ke instaluar merr përsipër hapjen e dokumenteve XML por nuk e bën këtë siç duhet. Për të rregulluar problemin, mjafton të restaurosh konfigurimin original për hapjen e dokumenteve XML.

Shkarko skedarin Rregullo_Help.zip dhe kliko dy herë mbi skedarin Rregullo_Help.reg që është paketuar brenda. Shtyp Ok për të pranuar ndryshimet e regjistrit. Pasi ke bëre këtë ndryshim, mund të duhet të rinisësh kompjuterin. 

Nëse vazhdon të kesh probleme, provo të çaktivizosh Norton përkohësisht se mbase nuk e lejon hapjen e ndihmës. 

Po nuk punoi as ajo, provo të shtypësh komandën *cmd /k sfc /scannow* tek menyja nis > ekzekuto (start > run). Kjo do zëvendësojë ndonjë skedar të dëmtuar të Windows me skedarin origjinal. Mund të duhet të futësh CD e Windows në kompjuter që të kopjojë skedarin origjinal.

----------


## Njuton

Te falem nderit edspace.
Tash help-i hapet normalisht.
Ndihma juaj ndaj problemeve te mija asht e shumefishte.
Suksese ne punen tende.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Windows Vista ka mbi një vit që është testuar dhe nxjerr zyrtarisht në treg. 

Ftoj të gjithë anëtarët që kanë punuar me windows vista të japin mendimet/përshtypjet mbi këtë lloj sistemi operativ. 

*Ja vlen të hidhesh nga Windows Xp në Windows Vista?* 



Diskutim të këndshëm.

----------


## baby_bù

Nuk ka ndonje ndryshim te madh , pervec grafikeve  :S

Gjithesesi nqs nuk ke pc te lidhur me internet per te bere aggiornimet eshte e kote ....

Per mua me praktike eshte xp akoma .

----------

